# 93272



## beavert (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a question about when to actually bill 93272. I understand the guidelines and it can only be used once in a 30 day period but do we bill it at the time we give the pateint the monitor or when the physician actually does the reveiw and interpretation?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 1, 2011)

We bill after the patient has returned the monitor and the interpretation has been done. 

We use the actual date of hook-up for code 93272 (not the date the interpretation was done)

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## amym (Nov 17, 2011)

We bill the first day of baseline transmission.


----------

